# Travel Coder



## anita carleton (Aug 1, 2008)

I am wanting to know if anyone is familiar with K-Force? Currently employed by them or have been in the past? I have had several phone interviews and have tested. I am somewhat apprehensive about "travel coding".  What are your thoughts and experiences with this type of work? Is it steady? Input from anyone with anything to offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much! 
Anita Carleton, CPC


----------



## Lekishak (Aug 5, 2008)

*Kforce*

I have a friend that has been working for them for 2 years now. She says that it's a contract position. They offer benefits and her job is home based. She loves it. I don't know about the traveling positions. But she says it's a good company. I want to apply with them as soon as I get my results. Hope this helps.


----------



## anita carleton (Aug 6, 2008)

*K-Force*

Thank you for your input! I know they have very little available as far as remote coding but tons of positions for travel. Good luck with your results!!


----------

